# DC Motor Basics



## mdimarco (Oct 22, 2013)

So I need some answers to motor questions but this forum seems to just talk about picking out a forklift motor. I think we need a thread on actual DC motor basics.

1. How does the thickness of the wire effect the motor? ie; amps drawn, rpm, torque, voltage tolerated, ect.

2. How does the amount of winds effect the motor?

3. How does the air gap effect the motor?

4. How does the number of poles effect the motor?

5. How does the timing effect the motor? What does advancing the timing mean? How does one do it?

6. How does the amount of bars on the commutator effect the motor?

Any other things that should be kept in mind?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mdimarco said:


> So I need some answers to motor questions but this forum seems to just talk about picking out a forklift motor. I think we need a thread on actual DC motor basics.
> 
> 1. How does the thickness of the wire effect the motor? ie; amps drawn, rpm, torque, voltage tolerated, ect.
> 
> ...


I suggest that you search the web or visit a library to find educational material on motor theory. Punch in DC motor theory to google


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mdimarco said:


> So I need some answers to motor questions but this forum seems to just talk about picking out a forklift motor. I think we need a thread on actual DC motor basics.


There is the thread on choosing a forklift motor, and it is a popular place to find such facts as you seek. There are also numerous threads and posts discussing DC motor theory and characteristics. Such as this one: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...ions-feel-free-join-42675.html?highlight=flux


----------



## mdimarco (Oct 22, 2013)

major said:


> I suggest that you search the web or visit a library to find educational material on motor theory. Punch in DC motor theory to google


Alright working on it and have found a few equations so far (At this point I don't need exact predictions, just general experiences if anyone can spare them).


----------

